# Why are the Wolman's pants blue?



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm mean really, why are they blue? I mean on the original Aurora cast/Polar Lights re-pop. Every time I've seen a Wolfamn, his pants are blue. And moreover, they're almost always a shade of blue that suggests blue jeans, dungarees, denin. Why is that? How did it get started? 
I've seen other models — even PL's own recast of the Woilfman — in other colored pants (usually grey). But I don't believe I've ever seen the original done up in anything others than his Levi's. 
Explain that one!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Levis are pretty popular in all walks of life. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I think that if you were to paint the Wolfman's pants brown that it would disappear in the colour of his fir. Blue acts as a good contrasting colour to the overall brown of the monster.

Here's another concept. Why does everyone paint the Wolfman in brown? Nature has white wolves, grey wolves, brown wolves and black wolves. Yet our wolfy friend always ends up being brown.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents.

Mad Cap Romanian


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is hard to tell the color, in a black and white movie.LOL


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

It's all Jethro Bodine's fault.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What about the Wolfman in red, yellow and green plaid golf pants? That would be scarier than the actuall Wolfman!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Y'see, when light bounces off the surface of his pants, they absorb all the colors of the visible spectrum and reflect blue back to your eye.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I actually tried to paint my PL Wolfman gray, but I couldn't do it, just didn't look right! The pants, as someone said earlier, offer a nice color contrast when painted blue. The surface of the pants also seem to have a jean like texture to them. Maybe one day, I'll do a gray wolfman with green pants.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> . . .Why does everyone paint the Wolfman in brown? Nature has white wolves, grey wolves, brown wolves and black wolves. Yet our wolfy friend always ends up being brown.


Good point. Non-brown lycanthropes have been disgracefully underrepresented. Why not have a "Wolfmen of All Colors" collection? 


Frankie Boy said:


> *Why are the Wolman's pants blue?*
> Every time I've seen a Wolfamn, his pants are blue. . . I've seen other models — even PL's own recast of the Woilfman — in other colored pants (usually grey). . .


I had an elementary school teacher named Mr. Wolman, but I never saw him wearing blue pants. Not sure I'd know a Wolfamn or a Woilfman if I saw one.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'm tellin' ya', the sculpt for the The Wolfman was originally intended to be that of Jethro Bodine - part of a proposed series of Aurora kits based on the smash hit television series "The Beverly Hillbillies" which premiered in 1962.There were also going to be kits of Jed Clampett, Granny, and Elly May. Rights negotiations with CBS fell through at the last minute - and they changed the sculpt to The Wolfman while keeping Jethro's high-water blue jeans and rope belt intact. Just a bit of Aurora trivia some may not have been aware of. Always happy to impart my encyclopedic Aurora knowledge when needed.:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, I knew that Aurora's Hercules kit started out to be Tarzan, but was changed because of copyright/licensing issues with the Burroughs estate, and that Monogram's Ensign Darwin kit from "SeaQuest DSV" was a reworking of the old Aurora "Flipper" tooling, but that's a new on on me! It certainly explains why the Aurora Wolfman is sporting jeans and a rope belt, which he never wore in any of the Universal movies. Thanks for the lowdown!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

scotpens - I'm kidding. High water jeans with a rope belt _were_ sorta' the 1962 equivilant of parachute pants though.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Oh yeah, well the design of the Wolman's pants is another problem. Talbot always wore pleated pants with a belt and kept same once lycanthropized. Maybe the lycanthropized version of a belt is a rope and jeans are werewolfed pleats! Complete and total transformation!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

When I get to him, I intend to do my Wolfman with brown fur but "tending" toward the grey rather than the more traditional auburn. His pants will be — wait for it — not blue! They'll be a medium dark grey. The rockery, rather than the traditional middle tone grey, will be quite a deep dark grey, like slate grey but with with flecks of white spotting the surface, and with perhaps the occsasinal vien of quartz running through it.
I might paint his eyes blue, though!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

It helps to remember that Bama's artwork for The Wolfman is a melding of the Universal Talbot Wolfman and Hammer's "Curse of The Werewolf" (1961) starring Oliver Reed - the first Wolfman movie to be shot in color and the first to feature a gray-haired (almost white-haired) werewolf. No reason in the world someone couldn't take a gray/black/silver approach for the fur on the Aurora version. I might just do that myself if I ever build another.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I've done him in greay, it looks good. My present version is brown with dark greay pants.I believe the reason you see so many in blue is because thats the color the instruction sheet recomended....Otto


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

how the heck did i mis-spell grey twice! LOL....Otto must be something in the air


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Otto:

I don't suppose you have a postable photo?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _how the heck did i mis-spell grey twice? LOL....Otto must be something in the air_


Maybe it's because you're from "*cincinmnati*" ! :tongue:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Touché!*



Zorro said:


> scotpens - I'm kidding. High water jeans with a rope belt _were_ sorta' the 1962 equivilant of parachute pants though.


I thought I could always spot a spoof, but you really had me going there! It does seem plausible, after all — and as for Wolfie's feet-wide-apart stance, we all know how much Jethro loved “wrasslin’”!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I was screaming with laughter through the whole post!

Thanks, Zorro. That was excellent!!! :lol:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Frankie Boy said:


> I'm mean really, why are they blue?


Well, 'cuz the Hulk had the monopoly on purple? You think blue is hard to always explain away....



Zorro said:


> I'm tellin' ya', the sculpt for the The Wolfman was originally intended to be that of Jethro Bodine - part of a proposed series of Aurora kits based on the smash hit television series "The Beverly Hillbillies" which premiered in 1962.There were also going to be kits of Jed Clampett, Granny, and Elly May.


Damn, & here I was hoping that they would have an Elly May sculpt stashed away somewhere. :freak:


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

In answer to your query, I refer you to the superbly written and thoroughly researched treatise entitled Lycanthropic Legwear Throughout the Centuries. It contains an extensive section dedicated to the origins and purpose of the Wolman/Wolfamn/Woilfman's trousers and their peculiar shade of blue.

P.S. You were correct; the pants are in fact _denin_.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

I bet John P would buy an Elly Mae (y?) kit~ (And yes, I would view the build)


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

scotpens said:


> I thought I could always spot a spoof, but you really had me going there! It does seem plausible, after all — and as for Wolfie's feet-wide-apart stance, we all know how much Jethro loved “wrasslin’”!


 


LOL. I did Wolfie as a wrassler a few years back.Too late tonight to look for a link.:freak:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

No, really, I think the Wolfman is based on a Jethro-Wolfman. He looks like he has just tossed Banker Drysdale into the cee-ment pond. :jest: 

Huzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Shoot, I'd buy an Ellie Mae, and the whole Clampett clan............Hmmm, what a dio,....the Clampetts meet the Munsters ?? ..... The Clampetts visit Bate's Motel ??...... Kolchak uncovers the Clampetts !!..........or at least Ellie Mae... :thumbsup: 
Dabbler


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I still have the first Aurora kit my mom bought and my dad built for me - The Wolf Man. My dad painted the pants green, and I've always pictured them green from that point on. Years later I bought the square box re-release and painted the pants blue ala blue jeans. They never looked right to me, and I ended up repainting them...
As a little sidenote, the look of Aurora's Wolf Man sculpt has been a subject of speculation in many threads on this board. Most people tend to think that it should've been more like the Universal Wolf Man character (Like Polar Lights' later Bowen sculpted kit). Personally, I always appreciated it for what it was, Bill Lemon's interpretation of a "wolf-man". The pose is very dramatic, the face intense. I often wondered if he was influenced by "Teen-Age Were-Wolf", when considering the face and the tattered "blue jeans" which were "the rage" with disenfranchised teens at the time...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I guess what goes around comes around, look at Dwight Yokum today !! Personally, back then in the fifties, my mother IRONED my Levi's with a crease. I mean, we may have been "casual" but we weren't slobs. ( like today ? )
Dabbler

You may be right on that Chris, it does have a "Teenage Werewolf" look.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

the Dabbler said:


> ...back then in the fifties, my mother IRONED my Levi's with a crease...
> Dabbler


Yur right - somebody needs to do the Wolf Man with cuffs turned up showing the checkered flannel lining!


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I plan on painting them kaki/dress pants... I wish I could find time to finish this kit that I started a year ago.

Travis


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I still think he should have GOLF PANTS!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

This post is lost somewhere in cyberspace. R.I.P.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Back in them days I had pants thet were sort of a cross between "Jethro Jeans" and football pants. They were black with red stripes down the sides, broke about two inches above my ankles, and came with a white rope belt. Looked real good with black P.F. Flyers, red socks, and a Rat Fink T-shirt.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Here's a tip: Avoid all the soul-searching over the true or intended colour of the Wolfman's pants by building the Luminator version, and leaving the kit unpainted!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

or just leave the pants unpainted .
hb


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> Personally, back then in the fifties, my mother IRONED my Levi's with a crease.


That's like wearing a bicycle clip on your chinos! Or a black leather jacket and a bowtie!


----------



## madmodeler (Nov 7, 2005)

I can see it now with all this discussion on pants that someone will repose the kit bending over, sculpt fur over the pants and call it "Full Moon"!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm surprised one of you guys haven't said that the reason the pants are blue is because they're missing the shirt!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I suppose in my case its because the texture of the pants suggests denim. Or maybe the "reccomended" color of the instructions is still lurking in the back of mind.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I painted his pants green. I'm a nonconformist.

- GJS


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

madmodeler said:


> I can see it now with all this discussion on pants that someone will repose the kit bending over, sculpt fur over the pants and call it "Full Moon"!


:roll: Now, THAT'S FUNNY!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _The Clampetts visit Bate's Motel ??...... _


  
That would be hilarious!
Can you just picture Granny running down a hallway screaming 
"Jeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!" as Norman chases her with a meat cleaver?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

no message here.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I remember when i had the original kit in the early 70's. I tried to wrap paper in a cone shape around the calves to give him Bell-bottoms.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

even the original prototype of the wolfman had dark blue pants, bill lemon painted it, its in the 1963 Aurora catalog in color.I always them in blue, I just did an original wolfman 2 weeks ago, in blue pants lol
buzz


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It's the same reason the Hilks pants are purple.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The Wolf Man would almost always change his clothes before going outside, no matter what Larry Talbot was wearing. There was always the "Wolf Man wardrobe".

How 'bout a shirt to go with the pants?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Trek Ace said:


> The Wolf Man would almost always change his clothes before going outside, no matter what Larry Talbot was wearing. There was always the "Wolf Man wardrobe".
> 
> How 'bout a shirt to go with the pants?


Interesting point - has anyone ever seen a custom job where a shirt was added to the Wolf Man?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

A sleeveless summer undershirt would be novel !!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I have painted his pants green and they look great! I think with a little
modification to the head, he'd look like like "Werewolf by Night"!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I aways found it interesting in the movie during the first transition. We see Chaney sitting in a chair wearing an undershirt. Next when the Wolfman is roaming through the grave yard, we notice this ferrel beast took time to throw on a button-down, and butten it up to the coller. Sleeves as well.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Maybe there should be a Wolman vs. The Hilk diorama?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

If the Wolman bites the Hilk, will the Hilk become a Wolman-Hilk?

A big green furry muscle-bound brick?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Jimmy B - if you recall Warren Zevon's tune Werewolves of London, you may remember the lines:

*Well, I saw Lon Chaney walking with the Queen*
*Doing the Werewolves of London*
*I saw Lon Chaney, Jr. walking with the Queen*
*Doing the Werewolves of London*
*I saw a werewolf drinking a pina colada at Trader Vic's*
*And his hair was perfect*
*Ah-oo, Werewolves of London*
*Draw blood*

In the previous verses, Warren notes *"I'd like to meet his tailor"* and also 

*"I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand*
*Walking through the streets of Soho in the rain*

Lyrics from:http://www.dubba.com/hookah/lyrics/werewolvesoflondon.htm

So, wolfmen, while savage beasts, are apparently fashion and image conscious dudes who rub elbows with royalty, wear the best duds and eat at the best restaurants. Evidently, the original metrosexual! Ha!!

Cue up some ZZ Top while old Wolfie gets dressed at midnight:

*Clean shirt, new shoes*
_*And I don't know where I am goin' to.*_
_*Silk suit, black tie,*_
_*I don't need a reason why.*_
_*They come runnin' just as fast as they can*_
_*Coz every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.*_


Huzz:jest: Hey - I like those songs!

And wassa "Hilk"? :hat: 
And is the Wolman the retired guy in the blue vest who greets you at the entrance to the store?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

CaptFrank said:


> If the Wolman bites the Hilk, will the Hilk become a Wolman-Hilk?
> 
> A big green furry muscle-bound brick?


But what color would his pants be?!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Its all making sense to me now Dave.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ummm, possibly......brown ?? :jest:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> I aways found it interesting in the movie during the first transition. We see Chaney sitting in a chair wearing an undershirt. Next when the Wolfman is roaming through the grave yard, we notice this ferrel beast took time to throw on a button-down, and butten it up to the coller. Sleeves as well.


Well, when you go out on the prowl, you ALWAYS have to look your best! 

I always liked the lines in the 1980's movie "The Monster Squad" where the kids are discussing the Wolf man.

"Why does the Wolfman wear clothes?" "He has to wear clothes. It was the 1940's and you couldn't show his Wolf-dork!".

Then later in the movie....

"Kick him in the Nards!" "Wolfman don't have Nards!" "Kick him in the Nards!" - Thunk - Howl "Wolfman's got Nards!"

Can you believe that was a kids movie?

(edit as you see fit  )


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Why are the Wolman's pants blue? 
Maybe because they miss their Mummy ??


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Jimmy B said:


> I aways found it interesting in the movie during the first transition. We see Chaney sitting in a chair wearing an undershirt. Next when the Wolfman is roaming through the grave yard, we notice this ferrel beast took time to throw on a button-down, and butten it up to the coller. Sleeves as well.


In _Frankenstein Meets The Wolf Man_, Larry is wearing a hospital gown, recovering from the head injury that his father inflicted on him four years earlier. One full moon later, and he's out howling around in pants and a button-down shirt.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Groan!!!

Is anyone close enough to Dabbler to drive over and smack him for that!! 


Huzz :jest: (As if I have a monopoly on serious posts...........)


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

could someone please answer this? when larry wakes up from being the wolfman,
his clothes are not dirty, they a still neatly pressed, still cant figure this one out.
buzz


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

buzzconroy said:


> could someone please answer this? when larry wakes up from being the wolfman,
> his clothes are not dirty, they a still neatly pressed, still cant figure this one out.
> buzz


True. "An American Werewolf in London" is much more realistic in that respect:

_ "Mummy! Mummy! A naked American man stole my balloons!"_


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Right on!

This seems to be everyone's favorite post!

I think in the golden era of monster movies, they didn't think about consistancy and probably thought their audience wouldn't either.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> Groan!!!
> 
> Is anyone close enough to Dabbler to drive over and smack him for that!!
> 
> ...


I can't help myself, something comes over me........you know.... the "FOOL' moon !!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I just checked my Wolfie and realized I did him in gray,and his pants are BROWN !!
Dabbler


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The "FOOL' moon"!!!!

LOL!! In my best Dr. Zachary Smith voice: Oh the pain!! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

So.

Why _are _ the Wolman's pants blue?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

CaptFrank said:


> So.
> 
> Why _are _the Wolman's pants blue?


Because his green ones are at the cleaners?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Finally !! an expert opinion .
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Someone musta woooooolfed on them !!?? :freak: :jest:


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> So.
> 
> Why _are _the Wolman's pants blue?


Or better still: Why _has_ this question led to a five page thread? I will now attempt to express my emotions regarding said query in a succession of smileys:

    :wave:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

"Why has this question led to a five page thread ? " 
because we can't bug Dave anymore as to why PL isn't going to repop 
BIG FRANKY . :wave: 
hb


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Or Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde.
Actually, you know what really bugs about this thread? I went and mispelled Wolfman in the thread title. 
Hey, maybe someone can fix that and then I won't be blue!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

ProfKSergeev said:


> Or better still: Why _has_ this question led to a five page thread? I will now attempt to express my emotions regarding said query in a succession of smileys:
> 
> :wave:


 Or because there are a lot of loooonely people with a whole lot of time on their hands ??
And rather preverse senses of humor !!


----------

